# Macey had blood in her litterbox



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok, I don't know how long she's had blood in her litterbox, but I just noticed it today. Yesterday we went and bought of those grid/mat things you use for sewing but us crazy bun people put in litterboxes, and I checked it today and there was blood. Thank goodness we got one.

I had her out playing earlier, she seemed just fine. Kinda like Maisie a while back I think.

I'm just praying its not cancer.

But um, we have to take our dog to the vet tommorow and moms just gonna ask if they can check for cancer with rabbits up there, and if they can't we'll head on over to the next town and make an appointment to get her spayed and see why she's bleeding. I planned on getting her spayed at the end of March, when I would have money. But I can get some of my mom now. She's not even two yet...

So my questions are:

-What are the other causes of blood being in the litterbox other than cancer in does?

-Will getting a quick spay take the cancer away? 

-How do vets check for cancer? What do they do?


----------



## monklover (Feb 10, 2008)

Are you sure that it is blood? Rabbit's urine changes from white, to yellow, to orange, to a dark brown. You might be mistaking this for blood.

The pee can change colors because of plant pigment or the air has something to do with changing it. 

I would not put any litter in the litterbox so that you can see what color it is and its consistency.

Megan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh no, not my Macey May! I hope she'll be okay and you caught it soon! Like monklover said, are you sure it was blood? :shock:


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Sweetie...

Oh do I know how you're feeling all too well...and you have much love from me in this, believe me! How scary...

So, let me ask you a couple things. Did this blood look (excuse the example, but it's the only one I could think of) like period blood? Kinda thick? 

When I talked to Peg about Maisie having blood in her litterbox, she said that a precancerous uterus is the first and foremost reason for it. AND she said NOT TO WORRY, that a spay would completely handle things. Uterine cancer for buns isn't like cancer in humans...it takes a while to spread. If the blood is like my example up there, it more than likely was the first time she'd had blood, and this is most likely the reason for it. DON'T PANIC...it's OKAY...just schedule her for an emergency spay, and it'll get taken care of.

One other thing, have you checked her underside for where you think the blood may have originated? Check real good for any cuts, etc...just to be absolutely sure you're not missing anything.

Can you possibly take some pictures of the blood? If not, check my thread about my experience with Maisie...I have a couple links to pictures of the blood I found in her box...so you can compare it.

So, let me know about that stuff. 

Hugs and much love...and don't worry, Hun...we'll all help you figure all this out...

Rosie*


----------



## JimD (Feb 10, 2008)

*monklover wrote: *


> Are you sure that it is blood? Rabbit's urine changes from white, to yellow, to orange, to a dark brown. You might be mistaking this for blood.
> 
> The pee can change colors because of plant pigment or the air has something to do with changing it.
> 
> ...



I agree.

I've had a couple of times where the buns pee was red-orange because of what they had recently eaten.
Cold temps for buns can sometimes cause this, too.

If you can put some sheets of plain white paper in the litter pan, it will help you determine if it's urine or blood>
Blood will clot/coagulate on the paper, and urine won't....unless there's blood in the urine.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 10, 2008)

A couple things I wanted to add: I'm not sure of any other causes of blood in the litterbox, but I do know that precancerous cells are the number one reason.

One thing to keep in mind: it being a precancerous uterus is actually better than something else going on, as it's a quick fix...getting her spayed completely eradicates the problem. You don't have to have antibiotics, you don't have to worry about a kidney infection (like if it were blood in the urine from a bladder/urinary infection/issue), etc.

Has she been acting funny/straining to pee? Has she been drinking her usual amounts? Peeing her usual amounts?

Is there ANYTHING different in her behaviour?

Has she been eating and pooping? ANY straining in the litterbox AT ALL?

Just trying to rule anythign else out...

Edited to add our Cancer thread in the Library.:hug:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 10, 2008)

It is definately red, not dark brown or anything else. I can tell you that much.

I haven't changed anything in her diet or gave her anything that would make her urine turn red...so I don't think the food would be it.

The weather has gotten colder the past few days though...but it's been a lot colder and she hasn't done this.

I've noticed that past couple time I've had her out, she's ran a bit slower...that's the only thing I can think of her acting differently. And if I leave her alone, she won't run. She just kinda sits there.


She is an outside bun so I haven't really seen her pee, so I can't tell if she's straining or anything. 

She's drinking, eating, and pooing normally. And the amount of soaked litter is pretty much the same as it always is.

I'll wake up early tommorow and before school, use the paper idea and see what it looks like after school.

And I haven't checked her underside...I'll do that though. She hates to be turned upside down and is impossible to trance...so hopefully I can get someone to help me hold her.

It wasn't think like your example Rosie, where it was on the grid/mat thing, it surrounds the outside of an area of the holes, in multiple areas of the grid/mat thing. Does that make any sense? But I tried to look in her litterbox to see what all went through the holes, but I couldn't really tell...

Did I cover everything?

Thanks for everyones replies. :hug:


----------



## monklover (Feb 10, 2008)

How long has Macey been an outdoor bun? 

Buddy was indoors until I got him. About 2 weeks after I got him, his pee turned red. About 1 week after I got Roxie, her pee turned red to. They both have red pee that stays all the time.

Some reasons for the pee changing colors are:

While on antibiotics 
At the first cold snap in the fall
After eating fir leaves
After eating carrots, spinach or other veggies containing beta carotene
Actual blood in the pee is rare in rabbits.

I forgot to add that the urine can also change to a red. Not just dark brown or orange.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 10, 2008)

Macey has always been an outdoor bunny. I've had her for over a year. And I know it hasn't always been red because sometimes we run out of litter and I just straw for a day or so and it doesn't really absorb the pee. Her usual color is yellowish.

And I can't think of anything different she's eaten...

Thanks for helping.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 10, 2008)

Lemme ask you this...was it diluted blood? Or just straight blood?

My best recommendation, go ahead and take her to the vet to be sure it's not something else. In my case, I knew for sure that Maisie didn't have any urinary problem symptoms, or symptoms of anything else...and Maisie is rather easy to flip and trance, so I got a GOOD look and feel around her body to be sure it wasn't a cut or anything.

Another clue I had with Maisie: the blood had trailed onto her tail. Now, I'm thinking this might not be the case with every bun, as it might've just been her walking through the blood...but the way it was on her, the trail led DIRECTLY from her female area, so it was quite clear.

One thing to remember: precancerous doesn't mean CANCEROUS...just means if she didn't get spayed, she would wind up developing uterine cancer.

In your case, I would suggest taking her in to the vet's to be checked out...just to be sure. I can't say either way otherwise, as far as what's going on with her.

I don't have any clue what tests they could do for precancerous cells, etc...but they can do tests to rule out other things (urinary issues, etc.) for sure.


----------



## Haley (Feb 10, 2008)

Ive also noticed red urine after my mom gave my bunnies red clover tops from the yard.

Do you have a rabbit savvy vet? They should be able to examine her and go ahead with a spay if they think thats whats causing this.

Has she been acting normally otherwise? Eating and pooping? Does she appear to be in any pain?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh no, I hope she's okay. I just wanted to add one thing that hasn't yet been mentioned. Could she have ripped a nail? Have you checked her nails?

Keep us posted, hon.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Feb 10, 2008)

Maybe she tried to dig on the screen and her nail got caught?

Hope its nothing bad, keep us updated :?.


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 10, 2008)

Only other thing I could think of, maybe pregnancy? I watched a bunny give birth today and the first sign was that she had blood in her litter tray.

I know that's a reeeaaaal long shot though!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 10, 2008)

oh god Montana I will be praying for Macey!!!!!!!!{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh no...I'm so sorry Montana, this must be so hard and nerve racking. I'm sure that everything will be ok with Macey. If it is precancerous, I'm glad you found it early.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh no! How worrying! Poor Macey and poor you. Let us know how things go at the vet. We are all rooting for you.

Jan


----------



## Jenson (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh no!  I hope it turns out to be something simple Montana. :hug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 11, 2008)

How is Macey today? I've been worrying about her lots :nerves1


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 11, 2008)

Macey's pee was yellow today, but it looks like she only peed once.

She didn't use the litterbox, she pooed outside when she sits, which is uncommon.



So I turned her over and she has like little slits or cuts or something on each side of her private area. I'll try to get somebody to help me take a picture.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 11, 2008)

Aww poor Macey, I hope everything turns out ok... if it is anything serious, you've caught it early. Thinking of you both and sending lots of hugs and good wishes!

:hug:

xx


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 11, 2008)

Poor Macey . The little slits, are they something other than the folds of skin where the scent glands are? This is a link to a picture I took for someone else ages ago: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC01475copy.jpg

I really hope she is ok :tears2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 11, 2008)

Montana, I think Michelle's right, they sound like Macey's scent glands.

Have you noticed any more bleeding? I am keeping you both in my prayers

Jan


----------



## monklover (Feb 11, 2008)

*XxMontanaxX wrote:*


> She didn't use the litterbox, she pooed outside when she sits, which is uncommon.


Right there I am thinking urinary tract infection? I also just looked and blood in the urine is a cause from a urinary tract infection. Not using the litterbox really concerns me. 

I hope everything is ok.

Megan


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 11, 2008)

It was hard to get in focus...but can you all see that dark red area right there?

If its her scent glands...then they look like they are actually cut open and stuff, is that normal?

I don't even know if this is the source of the red urine, but its just something i noticed.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 11, 2008)

Nevermind, I read on the internet that sometimes scent glands get like that and you can clean them gently with a q tip.

Anyways I just wanna thank everyone for replying and helping. 


I wish my dad would get home so we can talk about getting Macey spayed.

And urinary tract infection...are there any other symptoms for that?


----------



## naturestee (Feb 11, 2008)

It's hard to see what you're looking at in the picture. If it's her scent glands, they'd be to the right and left of the genitals. Sometimes they look kind of like the skin is cut open but with no bleeding, because they're like skin pockets. They can have dark crud built up in them too, which is really stinky.

If it looks like she has an injury, she really needs to go to a vet. That's a sensitive area. Do she and Keira play together? It's possible for one bunny to bite the other in the genitals, especially if Macey was mounting her head. 

I hope everything's ok.


----------



## monklover (Feb 11, 2008)

Colour variation is normal, and not a cause for concern unless it is accompanied by other, troublesome signs such as straining to urinate, fever, sudden changes in water consumption, excessive or lack of urination, or loss of litterbox habits. These signs may be indicative of such problems as urinary tract infection, sludge (hypercalcinuria) or stones (calculi).

I got this from here


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 11, 2008)

I say take her in, just in case. And if nothing's wrong...COOL BEANS!!


----------



## monklover (Feb 11, 2008)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> I say take her in, just in case. And if nothing's wrong...COOL BEANS!!


I agree. It could be something serious that needs antibiotics.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 12, 2008)

*Macey update:*

Ok, today she was totally *not* normal.

When I usuaully go to her hutch, she runs back and forth thumping.

Today she just sat there. She looked like she was shaking but it wasn't that cold today. I think it's in the high 40s.

I picked her up and took her to the garage. Usually squirms some.

Today No squirmage, just sat still.

I put her down on the garage floor and she runs around exploring.

Today she just went into a corner and bunched up.

Usually she runs away from me when I go to get her because she doesn't want put up.

Today she just sat there.

Usually, Macey never ever everrefuses food. Ever!

Today, she refused lettuce, celery, pellets, and a craisin, everything. Macey failed the treat test.

I never put Keira and Macey together, since Macey usually attacks her and tries to hump her and chase her.

Today, I just wanted to see how she reacted to I put them together and Macey didn't even care. Definately not normal.

She just acts like she's weak and tired, just in the way she moves. And her water bottle didn't look like anything was drank out of it today, and her litterbox only had a little bit of stuff in it.

I called and the rabbit vet is gonna be in tommorow.

*So vet tommorow!*

*And I wanna thank everyone for helping.*


----------



## naturestee (Feb 12, 2008)

Uh oh. Give her a bowl of water, maybe she'll drink that. Is she eating or drinking anything? If not you might need to syringe food and water into her mouth. Use lukewarm or room temp water, and for food just crush some of her pellets up very finely and let them soak in water. You can get feeding syringes from the vet or many pharmacies, I think I got mine from Walmart. It was labeled for use in giving medicines to babies.

Do you have any way to keep her warm? Give her extra towels or something to cuddle in, and make a rice sock for her. Put dry rice in an old sock, tie it shut, and heat it in the microwave. It's a great heating pad.

Clean out her litter box so you can tell if/when she poops again.

ray:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 12, 2008)

She not eating anything. I'm gonna wait a couple hours and see if she decides to eat. If nothing, then I will do that. 

And I'll go get her a bowl of water ready now.

And later I'll move her into a cage into the storage closet, which is just a little colder than our room temperature, and give her some warm towels.

Thanks for the tips. :hug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh gosh! Poor little girl! This is so scary. What time is your vet appointment? I wish she could make it in today! Has there been any red in her litter box?


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 12, 2008)

Aww...poor little sweetheart...keep us posted on how she's doing, and what the vet says, ok?

ray: :hug:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh no, poor Macey, and poor you- you must be so worried!

I've got everything crossed for you both, good luck at the vets tomorrow and please keep us updated on how you get on!

Thinking of you both...

:hug1

Jen xx


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 13, 2008)

ray:for Macey!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 13, 2008)

Montana I am so sorry I missed this thread!

I'm definately keeping Macey in my thoughts... this kind of hits me as a urinary tract infection (my unofficial opinion) serious infections can cause higher temps which could explain why she was shivering and I know that blood in urine is common for humans (I'm not sure about rabbits) and if peeing is painful I wouldn't want to drink anything either! (you don't want to ask me how I know)

Good luck and you guys will be in my thoughts.


----------



## EileenH (Feb 13, 2008)

I also came into this thread late. My thoughts are with you that Macey feels better soon.
When was the vet appointment?


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Poor Macey, that doesn't sound right. Hopefully it is a UTI if it has to be something. You and Macey are in my prayers. Hope to hear from you soon. :hug:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 13, 2008)

Was thinking of you guys today- how was the vets appointment, if you've had it yet? xx


----------



## naturestee (Feb 13, 2008)

Any news? ray:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 13, 2008)

How's sweet Macey doing? Paul's sending good thoughts your way too, Macey is his favorite bunny that's not Rory or Tallulah!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 13, 2008)

We're thinking about you guys today, too...hope the vet appt went well...


----------



## myLoki (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry I've missed this thread Montana. I don't come in the part of the forum often because I'm just a new bunny mom and can't offer much help. I'm praying for Macey girl. ray:


t.loki.lily.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh jeez my heard almost exploded... I've been checking back here about every hour to see if Montana's posted and I saw that there were a couple more replies. I was assuming Montana's was one of them and when I read MyLoki saying "I'm so sorry" I thought the worst had happened :shock: 

Shiloh's going to go lie down for a couple minutes.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 13, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Oh jeez my heard almost exploded... I've been checking back here about every hour to see if Montana's posted and I saw that there were a couple more replies. I was assuming Montana's was one of them and when I read MyLoki saying "I'm so sorry" I thought the worst had happened :shock:
> 
> Shiloh's going to go lie down for a couple minutes.



I know how you mean, Shiloh- every time I get an email notification about this thread I'm so worried... :?

I really hope Macey's ok, Monatana- please let us know when you can how she's doing- we're all thinking of you xx


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm thinking of you girls and praying for the best ray:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 13, 2008)

You guys are awsome, thanks for replying and caring.

My mom got real sick, her face is like swollen, and I couldn't find anotherride to the vet. Which is tearing me up inside because there is nothing I can do, and Macey needs me to do something. And I just don't know what to do. I'm a terrible pet parent. 

But, Macey ate a little bit, she's pooing now but it's small, and she was more active today. So she's doing better than yesterday. She still seems kinda funny though.

So hopefully vet tommorow...even if hitchhiking is required.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## monklover (Feb 13, 2008)

You are not a terrible pet parent. It is not your fault you could not get a ride. :hug:

Do you have any canned pumpkin you could give Macey for now?

You are doing everything right. I hope Macey starts feeling better.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 13, 2008)

Phew! I'm glad that Macey is doing a little better today, that's encouraging. I'm sorry your mom is sick, that sounds really miserable! Did she have an allergic reaction or something? Too bad Macey didn't make it to the vet today, she's going tomorrow though so hopefully everything will be okay!! I :heartbeat: you Macey!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Just wondering how Macey is doing today :hug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 14, 2008)

I want to know toooo! How is she? :hug:


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 14, 2008)

Hoping Macey is ok :sad:


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 14, 2008)

I really hope that Macey is ok. :cry4:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 14, 2008)

Macey says thanks for caring and so do I.

Ok, *Macey has a bladdar infection* and was put on antibiotics. 

But as far as today, she's acting pretty normal. Eating, drinking, running around right now.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for updating us. I'm relieved that's all it is. I'm glad she's doing okay now.

Get better soon, Macey!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 14, 2008)

Poor baby! That must have been pretty painful, no wonder she wasn't acting herself. I'm glad she's acting better now, though! Thank goodness she'll be okay and it wasn't uterine cancer! Hooray, Macey! arty:


----------



## naturestee (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh thank goodness! I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Aww yay!

I mean, not yay, but atleast we know what it is, and it isn't anything too serious!


Give her some cuddles from aunt silvie 

:yes:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 14, 2008)

:bunnyhug:bunny hugs for Macey!

Did the vetdo a urine culture?


----------



## monklover (Feb 14, 2008)

I am so glad that we figured out what this is! C'mon Macey! Get better! 

:sickbunny:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Darn night school...i get to the posts all late and stuff! :grumpy:

Yay for Macy!!! Woo HOO...I mean, I know she is not all better yet, but this is good news! :biggrin2:

Montana...kudos to you for noticing a change in Macey right away. She is lucky to have you as a bunny slave! :highfive:

*jackie


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 15, 2008)

So glad you guys figured out what was wrong, and she's now got the meds she needs...GOOD JOB!! 

Now, for the fun part of spoiling Macey rotten! 

:sickbunny:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 15, 2008)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> :bunnyhug:bunny hugs for Macey!
> 
> Did the vetdo a urine culture?



He said there wasn't enough blatter to do that today? Saying she must have peed recently or something.

But when we got in the car she peed on my leg. :shock: Mom wasn't very happy. But yeah, that was another symptom she's had the past few days, using the bathroom a lot.



Anyways, we got her medicine. She has to take 1 ML twice a day for two weeks. He said if she wasn't feeling better by then bring her back and they'll do x rays to make sure she doesn't have stones or anything like that.



But everyone in the vets office loved her. Some lady even told me "That is the only rabbit I've ever seen that looks like she has some sort of personality". That really shocked me, haha. 

And Macey about scratched my neck to death. She didn't want on the vets table, she wanted me to hold her so she kept jumping on me, haha. The vet and vet assistant got a good kick out of that. And if she had to be on the table, she just kept looking up at me.

And while we was in the waiting room, she just stretched out on my lap and licked my fingers. She was so calm with dogs and cats in there too. She really is well behaved. 

Ok sorry, I just wanted to brag.

THANKS EVERYONE FOR CARING ABOUT US AND EVERYTHING. :hug:It means so much.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 15, 2008)

poor Macey, I know how she feels. I hope the medicine works right away.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 15, 2008)

I am so glad you were able to get Macey to the Vet and find out what was wrong - and I hope with the meds and all your love and care she will be feeling like herself again soon.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 15, 2008)

Awww, I'm so glad you got her to the vet, and it's nothing too serious... I was really worried about lovely Macey there!

As Rosie says, now you can just spoil her rotten and nurse her back to health... I'm sure she'll be better in no time She's such a lovely cute bunny! :hearts

And I know what you mean about being on the table too- Mouse and Chalk seem to only love me when we're in the vet's surgery- they jump up at me, and snuggle into me, and nuzzle my neck! Usually if the vet has to give them any kind of injection he has to do it while I'm holding them lol! 

Jen xx


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 15, 2008)

Aww...poor Macey wanted Mama...so cute!

Rabbit without a personality?! The only buns I've seen that could possibly qualify were buns that were ignored and unloved...buns stuck in houses way too small for them (as in, not even enough room to turn around...this was years ago), etc.

Macey's such a sweet little girl...I'm so happy she's on her meds...

Keep us posted! 

:hug: and :hearts to you both! (And Keira, too!)

Rosie*


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 16, 2008)

How's Macey doing today? Thinking of you....


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 17, 2008)

I hope Macey feels better soon :rose:I'm sure relieved that it wasn't something toooo serious, although I am sure this causes her quite a bit of discomfort. Hugs to you as well because we all know the feeling when one of our babes is sick.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks guys

Yesterday, macey didn't poo very much.

But today it was pretty normal.

She's been taking her medicine, but today she wouldn't take very much.



So do I hold her mouth open and put it in? Or can I put it in her food or something?


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 17, 2008)

You can try mixing it with some banana baby food, or maybe some pumpkin, depending on which she prefers more. (By pumpkin, I mean 100% canned unsweetened pumpkin...kinda like pie filler...never know who will know that and who will not. )

Hope she's doing well...poor sweetie...and poor you!


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 17, 2008)

I had the same problem with Zeke, he took his antibiotics willingly the first day and then refused it after that. I'm not sure why, I suspect it upset his stomache or had a bad after taste.

For a few days I tried hiding it in honey and baby food. Each trick seemed to work once before he caught on.

After hiding the meds in food stopped working, I talked to the vet and had him show me how to do injectables. I thought is was great. Not only was the antibiotics more powerful and better for his stomache, he didn't seem to mind the injections. Didn't even flinch for the most part.

I got a set of pre-loaded syringes from the vet. I think I had Pen-G that was mixed with saline to reduce the sting. I gave him one injection per day instead of two oral antibiotic doses.

I was also hesitant to hold Zeke down because he had so many stitches in him. I was worried that if he start to struggle he'd burst some stitches. Since Macey doesn't have that to worry about, I wouldn't hesitat to put the syringe in her mouth and squirt the meds in. 

Get the syringe in the side of her mouth just behind the front teeth. Aim the meds towards the back and side of her mouth. You don't want to squirt straight back, but too far forward and she'll just spit it back out.

I find a good posisition is to put the bunny on the ground, then kneel behind the bunny with a knee on either side. This prevents the bun from backing up too far. I then lean over the bunny and use both hands to get the meds in their mouth.

She needs the meds, so I know you feel mean, but it's what is best for her. She'll feel better faster if she's getting her full doses on schedule.

--Dawn


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks a bunch for the advice! I had to have my brother help me hold her the other night, and today we finally picked up some baby food to put it in. Hopefully she won't catch on like Zeke did. I will cry because I hate fighting with her.

But everything seems normal now. Her eating, drinking, using the bathroom, so hopefully sheit getting better really fast. 

So theres just a little update for you all. I can't thank everyone enough for caring and helping. It means so much. :hug:


----------



## trailsend (Feb 20, 2008)

GREAT NEWS


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm so relieved that Macey is acting herself again! Sorry to hear though that it's not going too well with giving her meds still. It's really sad because they don't know you're helping them, they just wonder why you're being so mean  My birdy had to be medicated a LOT, pretty much twice a day for a year, and he did not like it. One of the meds I had to drop into his nostrils and I always got sprayed with birdy booger medicine cocktail. Poor guy. It's so important that they get their medicine though and soon Macey will be allllll better!!


----------

